# Post your progress



## Nay (Apr 28, 2015)

Ayy while I'm procrastinating on other things I thought it'd be nice to have a thread for WIPs, sketches, old artwork, anything you want to share that captures your artistic progress. It might also help w/ the thread clutter in the museum.

Feel free to post in here multiple times as you progress. Ask for criticism if you feel like it, I or anyone else can answer you probably, and if they can't no big deal. OH YEAH, and try not to offer criticism if the artist doesn't ask for it. 

Here's what I'm working on ATM



Spoiler









It's a personal piece, but I'll probably scrap it, idk how to do the bg.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 28, 2015)

I almost opened a thread about WIPs LOL I just have so many of them, on papers too...and I have a bad habit of saving all the WIPs too


----------



## Nay (Apr 28, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> I almost opened a thread about WIPs LOL I just have so many of them, on papers too...and I have a bad habit of saving all the WIPs too



Saame, I have so many that I just lose interest in hahah. My strategy is to finish artwork as quickly as I can before I feel bored w it.. but then everything turns out rushed and bad. The struggle..

I want to learn how to continue WIPs better if nothing else hahah


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 28, 2015)

ahhh that WIP painting looks really good audino! Very cute character you have there!

Oh boy, I have so many unfinished sketches and WIPs sitting in my art folder because I can never seem to find the motivation to continue working on it haha... And I don't have the heart to delete them either because "what if I'll go back and finish it??".

But uh yeah currently I'm working on two sketches right now! Sorry about the big watermark btw orz


Spoiler






In the process of drawing my witch OC! I only drew like one art of her so that needs to change haha





Spoiler






Concept art (still in it's sketch stage b/c I'm slow sobs) of my protagonist for a game I've designed, and soon to be developed as a big project in my course! I still have to draw 2-3 more of him with different perspective views rip me

Originally I was gonna draw him in a semi-realistic style until my teacher told my class that we should go for a more 'cartoonish' (read: chibi) style :>


----------



## puppy (Apr 28, 2015)

i have so many wips i never finish anything ill be right back after school to post some


----------



## lazuli (Apr 28, 2015)

oh man didnt know we needed this thread til now
started this last night but lookin at it now, thinkin i should scrap it (its SUPPOSED to be pearl bbut)


Spoiler:


----------



## kitanii (Apr 28, 2015)

@honeyprince I can't wait to see the finished products! I like your style a lot!!

Here's something that I started but never finished completely


Spoiler: meow


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 28, 2015)

audino said:


> Saame, I have so many that I just lose interest in hahah. My strategy is to finish artwork as quickly as I can before I feel bored w it.. but then everything turns out rushed and bad. The struggle..
> 
> I want to learn how to continue WIPs better if nothing else hahah



i agree that you just need to finish it before moving onto something else...because i never go back >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyprince said:


> ahhh that WIP painting looks really good audino! Very cute character you have there!
> 
> Oh boy, I have so many unfinished sketches and WIPs sitting in my art folder because I can never seem to find the motivation to continue working on it haha... And I don't have the heart to delete them either because "what if I'll go back and finish it??".
> 
> ...



your sketches are so clean! if i spend half an hour sketching, i'd spent an hour cleaning the lines up T.T


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

Those are some great WIPs guys : o And kitanii that's such a nice sig! Graphics are too hard for me so I usually rely on minimalistic sigs.

Sorry, don't have much to say.. I'll post back here when I have more wips to share hahah


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 29, 2015)

here's a little WIP i really want to finish but i have like -1 time to do it ;_;


Spoiler: pearl from Steven Universe










i think i could post about 100 WIPs in this thread hahaha i'll just keep it to one at a time ^_^

GOSH all of y'all have such nice WIPs


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 29, 2015)

Seeing those Pearl WIPs makes me really happy gosh



kitanii said:


> @honeyprince I can't wait to see the finished products! I like your style a lot!!
> 
> Here's something that I started but never finished completely
> 
> ...


ahhh thank you very much for the kind words! 

And I like the colour transition from blue to purple in the background! The font also fits well in the theme of your signature



ssvv227 said:


> your sketches are so clean! if i spend half an hour sketching, i'd spent an hour cleaning the lines up T.T


Thank you!! And I also feel you with your situation. I actually start off with a _really_ messy-looking sketch and probably take half, or even double amount of that time to clean up the lines depending on how motivated I am on that day. orz


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

I've had this in storage for ages, it's about as much as I got done for Piimisu's request in my old shop lmao, I may finish it someday but I doubt it, I can't stand how badly I've done the hair e_o


----------



## lazuli (Apr 29, 2015)

just sketched this + started lining
i need
to make my lineart lines thinner
argh


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks ace Computertrashooo!!

I have plenty of pixels in storage that I refuse to carry on or finish, stuff like a few things for Pokemanz, various Kirby pixels for a simple punch animation, Wing Kirby (I can't get the hat to look good...sorry Audino ._.) ideas for a small project with the chosen 4 from Earhtbound.

And uhh, other secret things, including NSFW content, woop woop, prolly just gonna delete em, no motivation to finish these, man.


----------



## kyukon (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's a wip of a big commission I have to do.
Have half of it lined, need to line the bg and color e ve

warning: mature content (I've censored some)

http://gyazo.com/bb55e598861f4356f0eb751a8d57dc8b


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 29, 2015)

kyukon said:


> Here's a wip of a big commission I have to do.
> Have half of it lined, need to line the bg and color e ve
> 
> warning: mature content (I've censored some)
> ...



that is so cute! (you are cute too in censoring the image or else i really wouldn't have noticed haha)


----------



## kyukon (Apr 29, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> that is so cute! (you are cute too in censoring the image or else i really wouldn't have noticed haha)



ahhaha thanks :']
well, there are lots of kids on this site >>
don't want to be reported or anything hhh


----------



## Jint (Apr 29, 2015)

aaaaaa I have these sketches down but not sure if I'll continue working on them ahahaa >->o



Spoiler:  

















​


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Apr 29, 2015)

Spoiler










I'm not really certain what to do with this atm..​


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Looks ace Computertrashooo!!
> 
> I have plenty of pixels in storage that I refuse to carry on or finish, stuff like a few things for Pokemanz, various Kirby pixels for a simple punch animation, Wing Kirby (I can't get the hat to look good...sorry Audino ._.) ideas for a small project with the chosen 4 from Earhtbound.
> 
> And uhh, other secret things, including NSFW content, woop woop, prolly just gonna delete em, no motivation to finish these, man.



Aw that's okay bud, just keep creating like you do.

Here are some pencil sketches I drew yesterday, I like them but they're mildly bloody woops



Spoiler: i should stop using spoiler tags for my art











- - - Post Merge - - -

Also having a TBT art collab sometime would be fun? Just something that popped into my head a few minutes ago heheh


----------



## lazuli (Apr 29, 2015)

audino said:


> Aw that's okay bud, just keep creating like you do.
> 
> Here are some pencil sketches I drew yesterday, I like them but they're mildly bloody woops
> 
> ...



depends on how well its thought out, bromeo



Spoiler:  








workin on rlc comm example 9_9


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 29, 2015)

audino said:


> Also having a TBT art collab sometime would be fun? Just something that popped into my head a few minutes ago heheh



saw this on da the other day, one person does the sketch, person 2 does the line, and person 3 does the colouring...this would be kind of fun haha


----------



## lazuli (Apr 29, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> saw this on da the other day, one person does the sketch, person 2 does the line, and person 3 does the colouring...this would be kind of fun haha



o.... is that wot it is??? oh thats neato


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

computertrash said:


> depends on how well its thought out, bromeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's trueee!

Also your human style is rly great pal

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> saw this on da the other day, one person does the sketch, person 2 does the line, and person 3 does the colouring...this would be kind of fun haha



Yeah! Those are usually limited to two/three people tho.. There are also other kinds of collabs, like multiple people drawing different characters in a series, like for example everybody drawing a different villager to make a mega villager picture heheh


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

Spoiler: I made this 3 weeks ago













Spoiler: this is also a prime example



_-Remake_




_-Original_






As you can see my progressions is very drastic.
I can thank mostly in-part to the tablet I got at Christmas....not to mention, I'm learning new techniques in Sai bit-by-bit.

(I still can't make backgrounds though... :/


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Spoiler: I made this 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome improvement, I love seeing improvement pics 

Sai is suuuper comfy


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 29, 2015)

audino said:


> Yeah! Those are usually limited to two/three people tho.. There are also other kinds of collabs, like multiple people drawing different characters in a series, like for example everybody drawing a different villager to make a mega villager picture heheh



we could do a few of the small ones that's just within this thread? and maybe we can make a new post for the giant collab :3


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> we could do a few of the small ones that's just within this thread? and maybe we can make a new post for the giant collab :3



Oh yeah sure! I'm actually feeling a bit too disorganized to participate in a collab right now (sorry i have so much stuff to do ugh) but would anyone be interested in collabing??


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 29, 2015)

audino said:


> Oh yeah sure! I'm actually feeling a bit too disorganized to participate in a collab right now (sorry i have so much stuff to do ugh) but would anyone be interested in collabing??



we can start with the small collab first (i have lots of things on hand too lol) i can do either the sketch or the lines


----------



## Keitara (Apr 29, 2015)

mmmm let me dig into my folder ... *dig dig dig*
AHH i found the "treasure"

gonna spam it all at once.



Spoiler:  old traditional stuff



OMG SO UGLY HAIR AND CLOTH




abandoned sketch of Kain and Paw 










i need to more digital stuff of him





this is so ugly.. i can't even









Spoiler:  digital stuff made with mouse that I never finished


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

audino said:


> Awesome improvement, I love seeing improvement pics
> 
> Sai is suuuper comfy


Thanks! 

Sai is really comfy, glad I switched over from the dreaded MSPaint.


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> we can start with the small collab first (i have lots of things on hand too lol) i can do either the sketch or the lines



Well actually, if you don't mind me being slow I'd love to collab with you :3
I can color if you want to do sketch+lines, I need to work on my coloring & bgs


----------



## lazuli (Apr 29, 2015)

im lazy when it comes to bgs i just slap a gradient or flat coloured shapes (i rarely add bgs tho)



Spoiler:


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 29, 2015)

one of those improvement things:



Spoiler: 4/16













Spoiler: just finished tonight







i honestly don't know what happened on that first pic lmao. it WAS the first time i tried to draw something in ages... but still...


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 30, 2015)

Your guys's wips look great so far~ ; u;

I'm still learning with digital..
I have been drawing my mayor, she's supposed to have the two bun wig, BUT when I tried I just cant get it right. (hair and hands are the most difficult) So I tried a ponytail and I guess it's better iunno. Can't decide.



Spoiler: My work in progress














Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm working on some images for my art shop ;w; I'm planning to open one soon- let's hope i can handle it! i do not work very well with management and sutff ohmygoddd



Spoiler: boop!















I still have like 5 to go orz

drawing with a mouse is not fun >:V


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 30, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I'm working on some images for my art shop ;w; I'm planning to open one soon- let's hope i can handle it! i do not work very well with management and sutff ohmygoddd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are really cute! Good luck on your future shop  ♥ ♥

Oh geez drawing with a mouse sounds really annoying! >.<


----------



## rosabelle (Apr 30, 2015)

Ooh there's a thread like this now 



Spoiler: Back to working on my trad art yay


----------



## Peebers (Apr 30, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> These are really cute! Good luck on your future shop  ♥ ♥
> 
> Oh geez drawing with a mouse sounds really annoying! >.<



Aww thank you!

I KNOW ; _ ; asdfghjkl i hate myself for breaking my first 2 tabs. now my parents won't get me another one 

I deserve it tho LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Ooh there's a thread like this now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Back to working on my trad art yay



Awmygosh! She's so pretty! <3 <3


----------



## Keitara (Apr 30, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Your guys's wips look great so far~ ; u;
> 
> I'm still learning with digital..
> I have been drawing my mayor, she's supposed to have the two bun wig, BUT when I tried I just cant get it right. (hair and hands are the most difficult) So I tried a ponytail and I guess it's better iunno. Can't decide.
> ...



Both look good, but I think the 2 bun-version looks better c:
Keep on improving and good luck with your training!
I look forward to see more art of you ; ~;


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 30, 2015)

audino said:


> Well actually, if you don't mind me being slow I'd love to collab with you :3
> I can color if you want to do sketch+lines, I need to work on my coloring & bgs



how about this one?







(i feel like i can crunch out sketches so fast lol)


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo it looks great, could you send me the psd?


----------



## lazuli (Apr 30, 2015)

is SUPPOSED to be like an idle fighting animation? really rough tho. need to go to pixelation.






finished that lapis btw i really should be working on tbt commissions sob


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 30, 2015)

audino said:


> Ooo it looks great, could you send me the psd?



the picture's background is transparent. would that work? not too sure how to send the ps file.


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

computertrash said:


> is SUPPOSED to be like an idle fighting animation? really rough tho. need to go to pixelation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice and smooth to me! But yea, animation can be a pain.

Me too smfh, I know I'll get it done later tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> the picture's background is transparent. would that work? not too sure how to send the ps file.



Let me pm you my email, you can send the file as an attachment then :3 Transparent pics work for sketches but I'd have to reline it if I don't have the psd!


----------



## lazuli (Apr 30, 2015)

audino said:


> Let me pm you my email, you can send the file as an attachment then :3 Transparent pics work for sketches but I'd have to reline it if I don't have the psd!



wait u use photoshop then? booo


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

computertrash said:


> wait u use photoshop then? booo



Naw I use firealpaca, as nothing else works on my crappy mac.. but not many people save in .mdp hahah


----------



## lazuli (Apr 30, 2015)

audino said:


> Naw I use firealpaca, as nothing else works on my crappy mac.. but not many people save in .mdp hahah



ohh theres no luminance to transparency option? thats dumb


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ohh theres no luminance to transparency option? thats dumb



Yea it's a really stripped down art program, doesn't even have color changing. It's pretty compact tho, which is nice


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 30, 2015)

long live photoshop!!!!!!


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Both look good, but I think the 2 bun-version looks better c:
> Keep on improving and good luck with your training!
> I look forward to see more art of you ; ~;



Aw, thank you! ;~; I ended up going with the bun version haha.
I'm sorta done with it right now, I'm sure there's more I can do but I was unsure how to shade some parts.


Spoiler: Done sorta!











I hope to get better and will share some future stuff on this part of bell tree~! ^_^


----------



## Keitara (Apr 30, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Aw, thank you! ;~; I ended up going with the bun version haha.
> I'm sorta done with it right now, I'm sure there's more I can do but I was unsure how to shade some parts.
> 
> 
> ...



wow! It looks really cute! It kinda reminds me of Pekoe, the villager c: The buns and her face are my favorites!


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> wow! It looks really cute! It kinda reminds me of Pekoe, the villager c: The buns and her face are my favorites!



Thank you! ♥♥♥ I'm glad they turned out okay. But you're totally right about Pekoe, didn't notice til now! Hopefully I'll learn how to do the inside of eyes and hair shading so it's better. I'll be practicing other hairstyles later  Glad to hear opinions so I know what to work on the most~


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 30, 2015)

Eh there sketches for me lmao. 


Spoiler: A adopt I was gonna do a sale on


----------



## Prabha (Apr 30, 2015)

Outlined my first chibi and I'm not doing so hot
still need to add more details and color.. it's my first chibi so pls #dontshameme


Spoiler: it looks funny lol







- - - Post Merge - - -

omfg I forgot eyebrows wtf


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 30, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Outlined my first chibi and I'm not doing so hot
> still need to add more details and color.. it's my first chibi so pls #dontshameme
> 
> 
> ...



Omg this is absolutely adorable even without eyebrows lmao
Really good so far, especially for your first chibi~ ♥ I'd love to see the color version when you're finished!


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2015)

hmm heres the sketch i did last night and my progress on the lineart so far


Spoiler













  wanna do something about the right hand and foot before i'm done @_@


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2015)

Zane said:


> hmm heres the sketch i did last night and my progress on the lineart so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



_bruuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh_

everyone has such sexy, awesome WIPs and im just standing here with no WIPs and trashy art

im always willing to collab tho, i LOVE it when people color/line my work QvQ so if anyone is willing to line and color my garbage lmk lmao


----------



## tomothy (Apr 30, 2015)

Might as well post here for once Cx

Trying to improve my style a bit, making the characters seem more alive and flowing you might say?



Spoiler: beep



old one





new one !







still no good at drawing anteaters

also sorry for my huge-ass files lmao


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 30, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> _bruuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh_
> 
> everyone has such sexy, awesome WIPs and im just standing here with no WIPs and trashy art
> 
> im always willing to collab tho, i LOVE it when people color/line my work QvQ so if anyone is willing to line and color my garbage lmk lmao



how does one line art 
this is awesomeeeee


----------



## Alvery (Apr 30, 2015)

Here's some super messy sketches I've been doing while procrastinating on my studies eheh >< They may or may not eventually become actual drawings someday (probs not tho hahah)



Spoiler


----------



## Mango (May 1, 2015)

um i saved my drawings while i was doing them so heres the progression of my drawings 



Spoiler:  















































































long post ^^^


----------



## tomothy (May 1, 2015)

1/2 lineart done



Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2015)

Spoiler










GUYS LOOK I DID A SKELETON that ill be finishing with immensely soon buT LOOK ITS AN ACTUAL WIP FOR LIKE 3 MINUTES


----------



## Zane (May 1, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Here's some super messy sketches I've been doing while procrastinating on my studies eheh >< They may or may not eventually become actual drawings someday (probs not tho hahah)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



procrastination drawing is the bomb
and those look rly good! I especially like the folds on the dress in the 1st one.



Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hella skeleton


----------



## azukitan (May 1, 2015)

Ermahgerd, I want to see the end result for all of these beauts! (This thread should totally be stickied, btw.)


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2015)

omg.......omg






is just a rough sketch but WOW have i ever mentioned that i love garnet,, bc i do


----------



## Sumia (May 1, 2015)

Spoiler: digital work current progress :













Spoiler: Not really a progress but a little rough practice on paper, saw a really cool artwork few days ago and redone it in  the big lines :








Don't mind the ugly crappy writing on it lol


----------



## Sloom (May 1, 2015)

I finished this piece of art on paint for someone looking for Biskit art.

I used paint.



I'm so proud. *sniff*


----------



## Prabha (May 1, 2015)

Sumia said:


> Spoiler: digital work current progress :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow it looks amazing already 
Il never understand how people do that


----------



## iamnothyper (May 1, 2015)

Sumia said:


> Spoiler: digital work current progress :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGAWD, ARE YOU STARTING TO POST STUFFERS *faints*


----------



## Sumia (May 1, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> OMGAWD, ARE YOU STARTING TO POST STUFFERS *faints*



Haha yeah, throwing a few stuff now, my schedule is less restricted


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2015)

hmm???!!!






limited palettes are hard, man


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

You wanna see something funny?  I used to sell auction templates and store fronts on ebay back many years ago.  This was me playing with making gifs back then....LOL.  



Spoiler


----------



## puppy (May 1, 2015)

look at this. look how little dedication i have to anything i try to accomplish


Spoiler


----------



## Nay (May 1, 2015)

puppy said:


> look at this. look how little dedication i have to anything i try to accomplish
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That water looks great, I hope u finish it!! Bgs are my vice but I love them, shame I can't draw them well

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> You wanna see something funny?  I used to sell auction templates and store fronts on ebay back many years ago.  This was me playing with making gifs back then....LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg Tots these are so cute.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2015)

Spoiler










thats what the skeleton turned out to be lmfao ew its so bad, warmups pls


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww...I think she's cute, and I LOVE that pose!


----------



## Beary (May 2, 2015)

so this happened



Spoiler







i am vurry pleased


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

I'm actually working on some music but I'm not very musical so I keep scrapping it ah

I've done transcripts before & small covers but truly, making a song is hard TT


----------



## Prabha (May 2, 2015)

finally finished my chibi
first attempt at digital art, not too shabby
6 hours worth of pain //crie 


Spoiler: idk how to upload in high quality but here's blurry version


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

Prabha said:


> finally finished my chibi
> first attempt at digital art, not too shabby
> 6 hours worth of pain //crie
> 
> ...



Wow...FIRST attempt?!  I think it's awesome!


----------



## Prabha (May 2, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Wow...FIRST attempt?!  I think it's awesome!



thank you omg! I've done a lot of traditional art so that probably helps tons ; v ;


----------



## doveling (May 3, 2015)

tried to be productive today and spoil myself with more oc art~~ did like the sketch and i didn't even bother lining or cleaning it before i got an urge to colour it welp~~


Spoiler:  ..


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 3, 2015)

Since I have a cruddy tablet figured I would try my hand at my cute OC rip (not an artist) I also realize the lines aren't straight etc, etc. oh well haha---



Spoiler: Meh











Might try my hand at more GFX sometime for wip posts but yeah haha, unless anyone wants to see me work on improving on my tablet xD


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

i drew my fantasy life character...not sure if i should color?



Spoiler


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Beary said:


> i drew my fantasy life character...not sure if i should color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



color it! I think it looks cute!


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> color it! I think it looks cute!



aye aye!


----------



## ssvv227 (May 3, 2015)

my cousin popped over yesterday and played on my tablet for the first time lololol fun fun


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> my cousin popped over yesterday and played on my tablet for the first time lololol fun fun
> 
> View attachment 92272



that drawing is both amazing and terrifying
10/10


----------



## iamnothyper (May 3, 2015)

Spoiler: trying out my tablet, how does one line ,__,







also, how does one color in the lines???


----------



## ssvv227 (May 3, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> Spoiler: trying out my tablet, how does one line ,__,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hope this helps; once you have the areas selected, you can only colour within the selected areas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxymuMT7U-E

or you just erase the colour parts outside the lines...


----------



## lazuli (May 3, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> Spoiler: trying out my tablet, how does one line ,__,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u make layer underneath lineart and color. boom.


----------



## iamnothyper (May 3, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> hope this helps; once you have the areas selected, you can only colour within the selected areas
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxymuMT7U-E
> 
> or you just erase the colour parts outside the lines...




thank you thank you!!! is there also a way to use brush, but not go over the lines? i think i've seen ppl do it like that but i'm not sure :x

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> u make layer underneath lineart and color. boom.



is it the same thing the video is talking about? with the selections? or will this allow me to use a brush and not go outside the lines. sorry, confused :x


----------



## ssvv227 (May 3, 2015)

what computertrash is saying is that you need to make 2 separate layers for your lines and for your colours (top layer for your lines and another bottom layer for your colours; you can still select using the line layer but you colour in your colour layer); that way you don't risk colouring ONTO your lines

when you're colouring, use a hard edge brush and zoom in to the parts that you're colouring; you just need to be careful (it's the same principal as colouring with markers and what not)


----------



## iamnothyper (May 3, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> what computertrash is saying is that you need to make 2 separate layers for your lines and for your colours; that way you don't risk colouring ONTO your lines
> 
> when you're colouring, use a hard edge brush and zoom in to the parts that you're colouring; you just need to be careful (it's the same principal as colouring with markers and what not)



mkay thanks! are the two layers just normal or? so... there is technically no way the brush will magically cut off outside my line then? what i've seen is just generally ppl being careful? xD  i've tried searching for tutorials and just ended up more confused lol. 

i was thinking it was like selection like the video you showed me. so you select that part and apply a huge brush and it only colors within the selection? idk, ive used photoshop all my life so sai is a bit foreign to me haha. 

but thanks guys~ i'll mess around a bit more @__@


----------



## biibii (May 3, 2015)

10 weeks of improvement.


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

i is pleased


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 3, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Aww...I think she's cute, and I LOVE that pose!



ahhh thank you so much dear, thats sweet of you <3

lookin good everyone, like usual!


----------



## lazuli (May 4, 2015)

someone tell me what dragons are this is clearly not one (its ref is from s a t a n i, even tho u cant see it)


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

computertrash said:


> someone tell me what dragons are this is clearly not one (its ref is from s a t a n i, even tho u cant see it)



shhh h its beautiful
a beautiful derg


----------



## Sumia (May 4, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Wow it looks amazing already
> Il never understand how people do that



Thank you c: Just a lot of patience actually


----------



## pillow bunny (May 4, 2015)

I'm drawing a chibi so my shop has more than one reference. It's kind of rushed though.


Spoiler


----------



## Luminescence (May 5, 2015)

Spoiling myself by drawing one of my own characters for the first time in forever. Still a wip.


Spoiler


----------



## iamnothyper (May 5, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Spoiling myself by drawing one of my own characters for the first time in forever. Still a wip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



 *~*


----------



## Peebers (May 5, 2015)

Sumia said:


> Thank you c: Just a lot of patience actually



real talk how do you get your brushes displayed like that?? mine are more narrow and it's annoying

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> Spoiling myself by drawing one of my own characters for the first time in forever. Still a wip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



im drooling so hard <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



iamnothyper said:


> mkay thanks! are the two layers just normal or? so... there is technically no way the brush will magically cut off outside my line then? what i've seen is just generally ppl being careful? xD  i've tried searching for tutorials and just ended up more confused lol.
> 
> i was thinking it was like selection like the video you showed me. so you select that part and apply a huge brush and it only colors within the selection? idk, ive used photoshop all my life so sai is a bit foreign to me haha.
> 
> but thanks guys~ i'll mess around a bit more @__@



omg really?? I've used sai sinced i started and I only use photoshop for outlines and final touches because it's really intimidating to me 

also, I could help you if you still need help on selecting! I only learned how to do it a few months back and ohmygod i used to spend hours coloring because i had to go and erase things that would go outside the line.


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2015)

Working on the collab for ssvv 






such pretty lines
also it's so nice to focus on coloring because i usually don't do that hahah


----------



## ssvv227 (May 5, 2015)

audino said:


> Working on the collab for ssvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so excited xD


----------



## lazuli (May 6, 2015)

all i wanna do
is see you turn into a giant woman, A GIANT WOMAN
all i wanna be is the person who gets to see a
giant woman
;_;
lets see if hyodork will come in here on his own or if i have to bother him on line


----------



## Keitara (May 6, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I'm drawing a chibi so my shop has more than one reference. It's kind of rushed though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



waah she looks a bit like my oc Keitara! c:
Keep on improving!! 2 things that come into my mind are: neck seems to be a bit too thick and the shoulders are unbalanced, and you will need to work on the legs, but otherwise everything looks good! c:


----------



## Prabha (May 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> all i wanna do
> is see you turn into a giant woman, A GIANT WOMAN
> all i wanna be is the person who gets to see a
> giant woman
> ...



_that song_
It puts me in tears


----------



## Keitara (May 6, 2015)

Spoiler: wip that I'm planning on making it my first full digital illustration...



please ignore the name on it. obviously, its not my name. no, no. never. absolutely impossible.









Spoiler: lineart, rough sketches



YES THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE LUCAS EVEN IF HE DOES NOT LOOK LIKE IT /cries





her chest should be considered as nsfw


----------



## Prabha (May 6, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Spoiler: wip that I'm planning on making it my first full digital illustration...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks amazing, Sarah Kopatsikas. (;


----------



## Keitara (May 6, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Wow, that looks amazing, Sarah Kopatsikas. (;



I don't know who you are talking to.. lalalalalalaaaaa


----------



## Zanessa (May 6, 2015)

After going on art hiatus for a month or two..





and





were created. Meh.


----------



## Nay (May 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> all i wanna do
> is see you turn into a giant woman, A GIANT WOMAN
> all i wanna be is the person who gets to see a
> giant woman
> ...



Opal is my fav TT


----------



## Benevoir (May 6, 2015)

*@Keitara:* I'm looking forward to see the finished version of the illustration! Good luck!!

*@ZanessaGaily:* ah I remember seeing your art a while back and you've improved a lot since then!


Spoiler: it's been a while since I've coloured something wow








New OC in development woo! Can't believe the colour choices I made in the first one though gross


----------



## Hyoshido (May 7, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I don't know who you are talking to.. lalalalalalaaaaa


Nice art and lovely name at the same time?

I'm definitely feeling like a hero now.


----------



## DaCoSim (May 7, 2015)

Not sure if this counts, but I'm making it for my friend, Aleshapie, for her bday coming up  


Spoiler






I'm not done yet, but it's coming along! I just have to finish stitching


----------



## Beary (May 7, 2015)

fml my drawing motivation just died
i have no progress


----------



## Prabha (May 7, 2015)

Finished a commission .. i can't draw hair, I cannOT shade hair, I cannot shadow hair, .. hair is the worst part.
these YouTube videos are not helping.. Someone.. Oshiete...



Spoiler: back to my comission before I ranted about hair


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Finished a commission .. i can't draw hair, I cannOT shade hair, I cannot shadow hair, .. hair is the worst part.
> these YouTube videos are not helping.. Someone.. Oshiete...
> 
> 
> ...



What are you saying!! It looks great! And the hair looks perfectly fine! How come you think you can't draw hair? o-O
Maybe it's personal reference, but I think you shouldn't draw the hair behind the eyes, as well as the eyebrows on the hair. It just looks wrong imo, idk >-< But I like the eyes in this one! Anatomy is pretty flawless as well!  
For shading, may I ask what for a tool you use and which program?

And back my to my current WIP. I know the bg sucks and looks super amateur-like...


----------



## Prabha (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> What are you saying!! It looks great! And the hair looks perfectly fine! How come you think you can't draw hair? o-O
> Maybe it's personal reference, but I think you shouldn't draw the hair behind the eyes, as well as the eyebrows on the hair. It just looks wrong imo, idk >-< But I like the eyes in this one! Anatomy is pretty flawless as well!
> For shading, may I ask what for a tool you use and which program?
> 
> And back my to my current WIP. I know the bg sucks and looks super amateur-like...



thank you but I see no improvement in the hair area for me v,v like the hair could be so much more detailed, and the way I draw it looks too simplistic. (Such as the hair in your drawing, its so much more detailed and realistic) 
Haha I dunno, I see artists on dA draw it like that, so I just followed that. Maybe I'll try putting the eyes behind the hair, but personally I like the eyebrows on top (hehe idk)
by the way your clothing details are goals too... My gosh I need to improve on clothing too

Yeah you see, I'm not using sai xD Okay okay
I kinda.. Use an iPad, and use this app called procreate. & if it helps, it has selection tools and layers. I wish I could get sai but I can't afford a tablet that works with it ; v ;

edit: and as for the tool, I just use an airbrush tool


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> thank you but I see no improvement in the hair area for me v,v like the hair could be so much more detailed, and the way I draw it looks too simplistic. (Such as the hair in your drawing, its so much more detailed and realistic)
> Haha I dunno, I see artists on dA draw it like that, so I just followed that. Maybe I'll try putting the eyes behind the hair, but personally I like the eyebrows on top (hehe idk)
> by the way your clothing details are goals too... My gosh I need to improve on clothing too
> 
> ...




Sadly I've never heard of that program. 
Maybe because the lines for the hair stop after the bangs end? Oh and you don't shade it the way I do (well, my wip there isn't shaded yet but anyway). The drawing generally lacks "recognizable" shadow. I have to search for a place where I can see shadow actually. But it should directly come into my eyes, if you know what I mean. Don't be afraid with shadow. More than less imo!
Tbh my hair-shading is pretty simplistic as well.
Lookie here: 




That's how I color hair (or at least I try :x ) for my chibi styles. As you can see in step 3, the shadows are basically there where the lines are. The lines are  the guidelines for the hair shadow. And don't forget to play with the hues if that's possible with your program. 
Oh I see. If it's your personal style, then you should keep it c:
mmm. Sai works pretty good with vector curves and mouse as well. I've drawn like this for years. But it seems like it's just me DX
As for general shading, do you have tools like a brush or watertool which blend? Idk how airbrush works for that program, but in Sai it's not good for shading. It's ummm... it doesn't blend right. 
As for clothing, well. It also depends on what clothing you draw. If drawing an usual trousers and a shirt, you can't really make it look fancy or so. I love drawing clothing based on a theme, as you can see in my wip it's 1001 nights. 

In general, I recommend you to use the brush/watertool for shading if you have that and add MORE shadow, as well as light reflexes. If possible, play with layer modes, for example Luminocity, Overlay, Lumi & Shade, Multiply, Shade, Screen c:

And if you wanna go deeply into art stuff, save up for a decent tablet. A friend of mine has a cheap one non-Wacom one that seems to be just like my wacom intuos5 pro s, but when I watch her streaming, I can tell that hers is... well. not so good.


----------



## Prabha (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> -snip-



You really deserve a medal for helping me out with all of this hahaha CX
It's actually not a horrible program, but anyway- So by recognizable shadow, you're basically shading at a angle where the lines (line art like in pic 1) are. I see.. Sometimes I get confused and I shade on both sides, not just one side. (If you look at the pic of mine again, you'll see)

But that's very helpful actually! I'm not sure what you mean by hues though, nor do I know what they are. (I should probably Google it right?) Well there isn't a water or brush tool that blends, but there is a smudge tool. It kind of sucks though.. It blends colors pretty badly, like it becomes a mess! But yeah for the air brush it doesn't really mix colors, I just have to make sure the opacity of the brush is really low if I need to blend a .. Let's say lighter color on to a darker color.

You see, my program does have those layer modes and it comes with explanations but I don't understand them at all. It has like multiply, and shade, and everything... I just don't know how to use it at all! 

Maybe! I'm still trying to see if I can get good first, if I do.. Then it'll be worth investing in


----------



## ssvv227 (May 9, 2015)

working on something for my cousin ^^ she'll be graduating high school this year!


----------



## DaCoSim (May 9, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> working on something for my cousin ^^ she'll be graduating high school this year!
> 
> View attachment 92812




WOW!!!! that is fantastic!!!


----------



## Zanessa (May 9, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> *@ZanessaGaily:* ah I remember seeing your art a while back and you've improved a lot since then!



w00t yay for improvement  
thank ye


----------



## iamnothyper (May 10, 2015)

Spoiler: finally decided to try my tablet out. i probably shoulda tried something easier for my first S;











also gonna redo like 80% of it today lols , //cries


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

i got a new sketch book!! i forgot to pick up a mechanical pencil tho ;-; 



Spoiler: sailor moon chibi thing i did today













Spoiler: this one seems weird because i didn't plan out her face lmao









then again tho, i never plain out my drawings


----------



## tomothy (May 10, 2015)

Peebers said:


> i got a new sketch book!! i forgot to pick up a mechanical pencil tho ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!! That sailor moon is so cute omygod 



Spoiler: WIP of a Commission











I may or may not have gone overboard on the hair shading but w/e

Trying out a new eye style >w<


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> !! That sailor moon is so cute omygod
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god that hair. I really like it! The colors are hypnotizing *v*


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> !! That sailor moon is so cute omygod
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww thank you!! <3 

ohmygosh i love the WIP so much!! <3 you're very talented ;u;


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

Finished lining a chibi comission.
I can feel myself improving, the hair on this one was so tedious. but rewarding



Spoiler: my sassy commission chibi











Someone help me.. I use a selection/ path tool to single out the hair and color it but it will take _forever_ with this.
I used an app called procreate to make these, does anyone know a free program where I can color hair easily? (Without having to erase where it goes outside the lines, etc.)


----------



## Keitara (May 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Finished lining a chibi comission.
> I can feel myself improving, the hair on this one was so tedious. but rewarding
> 
> 
> ...



haha we are working both on the same oc atm!

look here my lineart mock-up c:





the way you've drawn the hair is great!
looks way more authentic than mine ^^'
regarding a program, I can't help you. I always use the bucket to fill the sections and the detailed cleaning is basically by hand with the pen... takes forever as well :c


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> haha we are working both on the same oc atm!
> 
> look here my lineart mock-up c:
> 
> ...



Haha omg! This is so cool... We're doing the same character omg! feeling insecure about mine to the great godtara
Thank you so much though! It means so much ; v ;

Ah I see ;-; there's no escaping it then. I wish us both luck on coloring the dress (seems difficult)


----------



## Keitara (May 11, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Haha omg! This is so cool... We're doing the same character omg! feeling insecure about mine to the great godtara
> Thank you so much though! It means so much ; v ;
> 
> Ah I see ;-; there's no escaping it then. I wish us both luck on coloring the dress (seems difficult)



Why is that name popping up again ;-;
GODHA PRABGOD ?!
Godha sounds kinda like buddha idk. let's use this.
So, Godha, you really don't need to feel insecure. You did a great and very detailed job on the hair. It's very authentic and looks exactly like on the ref. 
The only things I would maaybe mention is that her chest is rather big (my drawing *cough cough* (tried to make her sexy and didn't know how, so extended the size of the chest OMG) and yours looks a bit flat. You could also adjust the eyes to her eye shape. It's more almond-shape-like, right? But these things are totally additionally. Looks fine as it is!! c:
And I would test out to place the eyes lower. I have that feeling that they're placed too high. But maybe just my imagination. Hopefully the critic is allowed ^^' If not, please just pretend nothing happened. Btw, feel free to give critic for my art as well c:
Uhh yeah..the dress... I would just try to blend it and try some textures on it (for the various colors), maybe crayon or so... but I don't know if you have these options. I have no idea how to make the earrings gold-bronze-like, though. Gonna play around with textures as well, I guess >-<


----------



## Prabha (May 11, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Why is that name popping up again ;-;
> GODHA PRABGOD ?!
> Godha sounds kinda like buddha idk. let's use this.
> So, Godha, you really don't need to feel insecure. You did a great and very detailed job on the hair. It's very authentic and looks exactly like on the ref.
> ...



GODHA SOUNDS LIKE A RELIGIOUS FIGURE AND PRABGOD SOUNDS LIKE A HORROR MOVIE TITLE. I'm cool with Prabtrash.
Oh haha yeah I wasnt sure if I should've gave her large breasts or not because in my style of chibis, I make them all flat chested. (It's supposed to imitate a more younger/ childish chibi look since Chibis are tiny little cuties)
BUT OMG YOURE SO RIGHT. THE EYES DO LOOK HIGH. im forever in your debt
Yeah, you see as a new artist on here.. I sometimes get confused if I should keep the style of the chibi exactly as it is in my samples. Like the eye shape.. I put the eyes how they are in my samples, so I didn't really try to adjust it to the actual facial features. I'm still confused on whether the person would want the style of my chibi more, or w.e. :// 
But I love your critique, it helps me improve so much! I really don't have any for you.. Everything looks in place! (I suck at giving critiques anyway)

But that's a good idea. I'll experiment with the crayon, and some other brushes. (Also is it me, or was that chibi girl in the ref absolutley amazing.. That's some amazing art)


----------



## Keitara (May 11, 2015)

Prabha said:


> GODHA SOUNDS LIKE A RELIGIOUS FIGURE AND PRABGOD SOUNDS LIKE A HORROR MOVIE TITLE. I'm cool with Prabtrash.
> Oh haha yeah I wasnt sure if I should've gave her large breasts or not because in my style of chibis, I make them all flat chested. (It's supposed to imitate a more younger/ childish chibi look since Chibis are tiny little cuties)
> BUT OMG YOURE SO RIGHT. THE EYES DO LOOK HIGH. im forever in your debt
> Yeah, you see as a new artist on here.. I sometimes get confused if I should keep the style of the chibi exactly as it is in my samples. Like the eye shape.. I put the eyes how they are in my samples, so I didn't really try to adjust it to the actual facial features. I'm still confused on whether the person would want the style of my chibi more, or w.e. ://
> ...



NO I ALREADY DECIDED TO USE GODHA. OR WOULD YOU PREFER KANEKIBOYFANGIRLSCREAMSFANGIRLLOVESTOKYOGHOULDIEHARDFAN? 
if you want, you can call me LUFFYFANGIRLDIEHARDOTAKUONEPIECEISMYLIFEILOVEITFOREVERITSTHEBESTILOVEITFANGIRLSCREAMS.
Oh you have a point there. But what other choice is there so make a chibi look sexy instead of large breasts? I'm clueless (and probably pervy ahah (;-
Oh haha then it wasn't just my imagination. I'm glad I could help you ^^
In this cases, I'd always just ask. I send mockups for every step anyways. Especially because this is my first RLC commission I'm a bit nervous /sweats heavily
Then I'm glad ^^ It happens to me often that proportions (mostly arms and hands) are a bit out of order and I don't notice it at all. Mockups help a lot to fix these before it's too late.
So you don't have textures in your program? Brushes and textures are very different things after all.
And yes, the hair is absolutely gorgeous. Tbh the only thing I maybe wouldn't like is the face because it's a bit.. too much. Extremely fat lips and so on. But that's probably just my personal taste. Everything looks superb though!


----------



## DaCoSim (May 11, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> !! That sailor moon is so cute omygod
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG!!! I want my hair like that irl!!!! I luv it!


----------



## ssvv227 (May 11, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Why is that name popping up again ;-;
> GODHA PRABGOD ?!
> Godha sounds kinda like buddha idk. let's use this.
> So, Godha, you really don't need to feel insecure. You did a great and very detailed job on the hair. It's very authentic and looks exactly like on the ref.
> ...



the key to draw metallic is to have a very dark shadow and a very bright highlight




hope this helps ^^


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 11, 2015)

my attempt at digital arting but cant even line art pffff
(it's a celestial nymph i plan to put for adoption ;v; )


----------



## lazuli (May 11, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I'm cool with Prabtrash.



im the only trash round here, son.



ssvv227 said:


> the key to draw metallic is to have a very dark shadow and a very bright highlight
> 
> View attachment 92972
> 
> hope this helps ^^



broski that looks like smooth stone, not metal lmao.

=






where her arms at doe


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

I'm working on this sh!t right here


----------



## Keitara (May 11, 2015)

just finished this
is this size okay?
idk about pixels






are there things I could do better? idk


----------



## KainAronoele (May 12, 2015)

*DEATH IS COMING!!*

I have a few in progress stuff!


This is a RLC for izzi000
(they look like old people when lineart xD )






Etsy comm for my mom's cousin's boyfriend
(Borderlands shoes)


Spoiler: Too big of a pic











RLC for Money Hunter
(Video game bracelet in the works, so far have a Marshal and Pancham head and Navi)






And FINALLY completed Luna Moonbug's huge RLC, took me 3 months ; 3; I'm so happy to be done!





And then I have a lot of incomplete sketches everywhere > ___< digital and trad.
​
- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> working on something for my cousin ^^ she'll be graduating high school this year!
> 
> View attachment 92812



This is perfection..


----------



## Money Hunter (May 12, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I'm working on this sh!t right here



thats hot


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

finally finished the hardest Chibi I've done so far /sob my stylus broke midway while doing this



Spoiler:  I put my art in spoilers bc idk











im trash


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

Prabha said:


> finally finished the hardest Chibi I've done so far /sob my stylus broke midway while doing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks bootiful

someone tell me what they think of this:




art by inthenameofsweden


----------



## Jamborenium (May 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> thats hot



thanks bruh :U


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> thanks bruh :U



How do you do it on paint?? This is what I make with paint:


----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

Just finished an entry for a contest~~
Also wanted to bring this thread back to life


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Just finished an entry for a contest~~
> Also wanted to bring this thread back to life



WOWZA.  You just keep getting better and better.  I think I may have gasped when I saw this one!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Peebers (May 21, 2015)

i know i said i wasn't doing any digital art but 

i just drew something so cute that i rlly wanted to make it digital (also i wanted to try lineless art so) 






I know the lineart is a mess, but I'm going to cover it up and shshshshs you'll see once im done


----------



## Keitara (May 21, 2015)

Peebers said:


> i know i said i wasn't doing any digital art but
> 
> i just drew something so cute that i rlly wanted to make it digital (also i wanted to try lineless art so)
> 
> ...



WOW! Looks so cute and amazing! I love the lineart!!


----------



## Peebers (May 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> WOW! Looks so cute and amazing! I love the lineart!!



Aww thank you!! ;v; 

=== 

It's 3AM and I'm getting v sleepy now lmao

Here's a WIP before I go to bed! OFC the final drawing won't look like this, but I thought it looked kinda nice, heheh <3 ;q; I didn't end up doing the umbrella, but I think it adds to the rainy effect thing! Her eyes kinda ruin it though. I might do some tweaking and do the umbrella once I wake up tomorrow or sumthin ;o;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 21, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Aww thank you!! ;v;
> 
> ===
> 
> ...



SO GREAT!!


----------



## Peebers (May 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> SO GREAT!!



pffpfpffpf thank you! I'll continue it later on, heheh ;v;


----------



## lazuli (May 22, 2015)

ive had this open in sai for days and im not even done with lineart rip me and my laziness
this is going to be an example of a large pixel for my shop when it reopens.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 22, 2015)

Those lines are so goddamn good, dude.
Beautifully done, man, I'd love to see it finished!!


----------



## iamnothyper (May 22, 2015)

peebers thats adorable. omg


----------



## Nay (May 23, 2015)

I've been going through a really dry art block so I'm struggling to draw anything 







Here's the personal piece I'm working on atm! maybe I'll post the finished one here as well.
Sorry to the people to whom I owe art  (ssvv & alvery) OTL I'll finish them as soon as I'm able


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> peebers thats adorable. omg


ikr. i've been staring at the finished piece since yesterday lMAO 


audino said:


> snip



holy crap thats amazing 
loving the way you did the hair!! <3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 23, 2015)

audino said:


> I've been going through a really dry art block so I'm struggling to draw anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love painterly style so much, and you do it so damn well <3


----------



## toastia (May 23, 2015)

*TWO-THREE MONTHS AGO*


Spoiler: old stuff











*NOW:*


Spoiler: now stuff











- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> Aww thank you!! ;v;
> 
> ===
> 
> ...



THAT IS AWESOME


----------



## Alvery (May 23, 2015)

ARTBLOCK






that moment when you try getting over art block by doing something even more complicated than what you were trying to do (my hand hurts so much now lol - i can't believe i'm trying to do something like this with my fingers and trackpad xD)

urghhhh also @people on my thread I'll reply to you guys tomorrow I'm too tired right now


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

toastia said:


> *TWO-THREE MONTHS AGO*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: old stuff
> ...


Thanks! You've improved a lot too!! Keep going ; v; 


Alvery said:


> ARTBLOCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dEAR  JESUS THAT'S AMAZING! <3 She's so cute! Can't wait to see her colored ; v ;


----------



## Alvery (May 23, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Thanks! You've improved a lot too!! Keep going ; v;
> 
> 
> dEAR  JESUS THAT'S AMAZING! <3 She's so cute! Can't wait to see her colored ; v ;



Ahh thank you! ;v; Your art is really great, too! :>


----------



## Le Ham (May 23, 2015)

Spoiler: I did this thing of my old mayor in the January before last.




Done entirely by hand and MS Paint. lel.


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ahh thank you! ;v; Your art is really great, too! :>


Aww thank u! do you have a deviantart? i'd love to follow you!


ChooChooMuffin said:


> Spoiler: I did this thing of my old mayor in the January before last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my jesus that must've taken a long time! she's really cute  ;; <3


----------



## Luminescence (May 25, 2015)

This is an old wip I have recently picked up again and am slowly painting over the old lines and stuff I'm already dead inside.


Spoiler


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> This is an old wip I have recently picked up again and am slowly painting over the old lines and stuff I'm already dead inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



awesome!! I love her face c:




I'm unsure about the hair color + the eyes.. they're kinda.. umm bombastic? idk


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

Commissions
http://prntscr.com/79diiy
http://prntscr.com/79din8


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> awesome!! I love her face c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/dead
nuuu nuuu I love what you did with the hair color, so shinnyyy /touches hair
_and those eyes stare into my soul_


----------



## Benevoir (May 25, 2015)

Spoiler: ridgeback anatomy?? how






Sorry for the huge canvas size orz


Been stressed lately so I decided to draw one of my dragons! Maybe I should get back to playing FR again someday.


----------



## Peebers (May 26, 2015)

Trying out a new style!! ..Again.  I keep switching styles really often lmao 



Spoiler


----------



## Alvery (May 26, 2015)

How does one draw bunny ears omg (oh, and feet from the back ;v; )


----------



## KainAronoele (May 26, 2015)

Personal piece I'm working on. Bf finally sent me a profile pic of him late last night, so I can fix his proportions!
Also need to fix his hand... look more like it's going into my head then stroking my hair xDD


Spoiler













Keitara said:


> awesome!! I love her face c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Tot? 
I think the hair looks good! Maybe make it a lil bit darker at the top/roots-area? o .o




Alvery said:


> How does one draw bunny ears omg (oh, and feet from the back ;v; )


That's so cute!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 26, 2015)

I see some stuff for me!  I like what you're doing, piimisu, and Keitara, you know I LOVE what you did with Ruby!  Thank you so much!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Le Ham (May 27, 2015)

I had this little chibi from that dA chibi maker

And last week I finally drew it... with some modifications, of course



Spoiler: it came out... interesting, I guess. WARNING FILE SIZES ARE HUGE.


----------



## ssvv227 (May 27, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> I had this little chibi from that dA chibi maker
> 
> And last week I finally drew it... with some modifications, of course
> 
> ...



aww he looks so cute


----------



## Keitara (May 31, 2015)

doing rlc commissions and I'm listening to kyukon's Akari SOAR all the time  love her voice!
I like the eyes on here! Usually I suck with brown eyes, but these came out well I think :'>


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 31, 2015)

STOP IT, Keitara!!!  I'm already dying to have you draw Violet and Neko....you guys are killing me!


----------



## Keitara (May 31, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> STOP IT, Keitara!!!  I'm already dying to have you draw Violet and Neko....you guys are killing me!


OMG, Atotsie XD
YOU ARE KILLING US!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 31, 2015)

here's a wip from a few days ago though i did end up finishing it.....

i now just realized how pale i colored her skin orz







Spoiler: finished ver








THE SKIRT IS SO BAD RIP ME....


----------



## Deermie (May 31, 2015)

@lynn105: that's very cute! I love the blue theme going in, very soothing. 

Here. I'll contribute. Still doing minor touch ups, but I'm pretty much done. 






*edit: I covered more of her to make it more tasteful. Sorry if I offended anyone. *


----------



## ssvv227 (May 31, 2015)

Deermie said:


> @lynn105: that's very cute! I love the blue theme going in, very soothing.
> 
> Here. I'll contribute. Still doing minor touch ups, but I'm pretty much done.



oh my! she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 1, 2015)

Deermie said:


> @lynn105: that's very cute! I love the blue theme going in, very soothing.
> 
> Here. I'll contribute. Still doing minor touch ups, but I'm pretty much done.



WOW.  That's beautiful!  <3


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 1, 2015)

Deermie said:


> -snips to not page stretch-


OMG!!! How have I never seen you before and why do you not have a shop?? ; ^;
That is amazing, awesome job!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> OMG!!! How have I never seen you before and why do you not have a shop?? ; ^;
> That is amazing, awesome job!!


Not everyone has to have a shop, bruh.

I mean, this piece is rly lovely and all, beautiful coloring and background work.
But making game characters (especially aimed towards children) all "sexy" like kinda makes me cringe a little.

I don't mean it as picking on your work, just not my flavor.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Not everyone has to have a shop, bruh.
> 
> I mean, this piece is rly lovely and all, beautiful coloring and background work.
> But making game characters (especially aimed towards children) all "sexy" like kinda makes me cringe a little.
> ...



I know they don't, but I just mean it as their art is great and lots would like it. Not forcing them in any way or anything like that.

That may not be all they do though, maybe they just really love Whitney, or it's a piece they were working on for someone. Never know  I'm sure ppl could ask for clothed villagers, if it came down to it xD


----------



## Deermie (Jun 1, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> OMG!!! How have I never seen you before and why do you not have a shop?? ; ^;
> That is amazing, awesome job!!



Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it! And @Hyugo, I meant it to be more summer themed rather than sexy - sorry it makes you cringe!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

Deermie said:


> @Hyugo, I meant it to be more summer themed rather than sexy - sorry it makes you cringe!


Well atleast it wasn't the intention to look sexy! I've just seen too much furry like art so I get easily startled lmao.

Lovely piece nonetheless, would love to see your other stuff :>


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2015)

Deermie said:


> @lynn105: that's very cute! I love the blue theme going in, very soothing.
> 
> Here. I'll contribute. Still doing minor touch ups, but I'm pretty much done.
> 
> [snip]



that is stunning! I have so much respect and envy for ppl who can draw water hhhh


----------



## Keitara (Jun 1, 2015)

is it even recognizable as Kaneki?
I'm a bit afraid of coloring it, but I'll go for it. I need to give my best!! I want it to be really gore.


----------



## Prabha (Jun 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> is it even recognizable as Kaneki?
> I'm a bit afraid of coloring it, but I'll go for it. I need to give my best!! I want it to be really gore.



I'm dead. I'm dead. I'm dead.
hehe you drew him with such floofy hair //fluffs his hair
no but it looks like Kaneki dw! Oh god..BRING ON THE BLOOD AND GORE WHEN YOU COLOR


----------



## Prabha (Jun 1, 2015)

This post is a post that describes my hatred of double posts.

---
But using this~



Spoiler:  easy new style.. Maybe???











I wanted a style that only took me a short amount of time unlike my other styles, so I made this? I may do freebs or something, but it only took me 2 hours so I dunno if it's quality or not.
dont ask me about her pose, idk lets say she had to go to the bathroom and was grabbing the bathroom pass lmao


----------



## puppy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Not everyone has to have a shop, bruh.
> 
> I mean, this piece is rly lovely and all, beautiful coloring and background work.
> But making game characters (especially aimed towards children) all "sexy" like kinda makes me cringe a little.
> ...


shes just sitting there in a bikini. there is stuff out there that would scar children, but deermie's pic isnt even close. if this makes you cringe idk what to say to you /:

btw deermie that pic is stunning. she looks gorgeous  !


----------



## doveling (Jun 4, 2015)

so many WIPs stored on my laptop ;_;;
really not sure if should colour this.. i feel lazy right not so maybe not


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 4, 2015)

peoyne said:


> so many WIPs stored on my laptop ;_;;
> really not sure if should colour this.. i feel lazy right not so maybe not



why not ~~~ she looks so cute haha; if you don't want her, i'll take her over and colour her ~~~


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 4, 2015)

Dunno if I want to consider these in progress or finished, but I feel like I should have made them shinier.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 5, 2015)

Stuff isn't showing for me, hopefully this fixes it?? > .<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> Dunno if I want to consider these in progress or finished, but I feel like I should have made them shinier.



The strawberry in the slice could be a lil shinier (like the other one) but otherwise I could just reach out and grab them to eat them xD


----------



## doveling (Jun 5, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> why not ~~~ she looks so cute haha; if you don't want her, i'll take her over and colour her ~~~



ahaha thankyou!
really? i could give you the lineart file and we can do a mini collab thing aha!


----------



## Alvery (Jun 6, 2015)

don't really feel like drawing any OCs on my freebie thread right now, so I'm just lining and colouring a piece of old art xP
(characters belong to azukitan!)


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 11, 2015)

squint at screen. the block is real.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 12, 2015)

more fiddling around and experimenting...so far it's looking ok


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 12, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Dunno if I want to consider these in progress or finished, but I feel like I should have made them shinier.



*DROOLS ALL OVER SCREEN* It looks so gooooood *///A///* Yeah, maybe a bit more shiny like the strawberry, but otherwise... ahhhhhhh <3 <3 <3


----------



## Nay (Jun 12, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


>



Whoah, looks really detailed!



ssvv227 said:


> more fiddling around and experimenting...so far it's looking ok
> 
> View attachment 98364



Your shading is so nice~

Here's something I'm working on!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 12, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


>



Holy crotch.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 12, 2015)

Made a new type of signature today



Spoiler:  











Despite how simple it is it was actually really hard to put together. Shoulda added a shadow to it but meh


Also I made a new ref sheet yesterday



Spoiler:  











I hope it's not too cluttered or hard on the eyes or anything


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Holy crotch.





Spoiler: c:



I'm Trash









Nay said:


> Whoah, looks really detailed!


it's also the longest I actually spent on a drawing :'3
damn digimon and their designs​


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 12, 2015)

i cant art, but all of your arts are amazing


----------



## Finnian (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know what I'm doing.


Spoiler:  Yay??


----------



## Zane (Jun 12, 2015)

Trying chibis again cuz bored




I didn't know who to put on these so lol I'll just draw these two again





???? Chibis are too HARD, I don't know if I'll even finish these. I hav so much lov and respect for the chibi artists.

I just noticed one of them has a line on their face that i didn't put there but it coincidentally looks like a nose.

edit

I'M DOIGN IT


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 12, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> Spoiler: c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG it just keeps getting betterrrr!! xD


----------



## Beige (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm forever trying to find my style. Still on the lookout. I feel like I'm not really getting any closer if im honest. here's a few examples of the last year or so; most of these are WIPs! (also i'm SO sorry for the amount of pics im about to add! i don't know how many you're actually allowed to post in one comment so sorry if i'm breaking any rules / just generally p-ing everyone off)




Spoiler: april 2014









 I started trying out realistic-ish styles 





Spoiler: june 2014









 at this point i was working out how to turn my usual pencil sketches into finished digital art





Spoiler: september 2014








 someone from this forum's oc. i don't remember whos! i wanted to try out new hair techniques.





Spoiler: october 2014











went back to a more wakfu-inspired style i used to draw in. testing ridiculous body shapes and line colours.
I'm not a fan of working with this style because I have NO idea how I'd draw males/ chubbier people with it.






 theeeen a more realistic-y style. tried to do it a lot quicker than usual and more stylised.





Spoiler: november 2014









 went back to trying to use my regular sketchy style digitally. failed imo. (i don't have any pics of my regular style!) also tried out smoother shading... tedious and time consuming. -.-





Spoiler: december 2014









 drew someone's oc ina  more realistic kinda style. my first ever attempt at drawing this sort of thing without a reference picture. when will i learn how to draw eyes






A friend wanted me to draw her as a pokemon gym leader. I mimicked the style as best I could. It felt like cheating but it's good to try out other people's styles sometimes to improve your own.





Spoiler: january 2015









 aaannnd back to working on my sketchy style. at this point i admit defeat with working with neat lineart (it took SO long) and see if i can do this messily. nope. gave up.
in later traditional sketches I decided to make the faces longer and less curved in an attempt to make something more androgynous and possible to draw guys with





Spoiler: june 2015



these are all other people's OCs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trying to find ways to make sketches look complete. stopped removing the skeleton-shape kinda things I use to make the face shapes (like the cheek circles and stuff) 






 started using background shapes to neaten up images. too scared to attempt colour at this point, and drew out the lighting on the hair instead.





Thickened the outer lines to make it look like a patch. Finally getting somewhere! Tried out background shapes and longer limbs.





Thinner pencil brush lines and much more lighting on the hair drawn out instead of coloured. rounded the face off to simplify everything. not happy with the eyes but still not sure what to do with them. 





Finally something I'm pleased with. Smoother pencil brush and the back ground's more... suitable?? I guess??



still working on it though since right now everything looks TOO simple and empty? 
as always, im looking for feedback and criticism ! and yes, my styles have bounced around like this forever. it's been a wild ride, man.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

^ whoa there whoa I love your art is is so hella rad like no lie, I'm digging the styles you have worked with so far 030 I really love your shading, also that first image you are good with realism 

I wish I could give a criticism or something but I'm no good at that so I'll just admire uwu


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 12, 2015)

wow your realism is so realistic ;O no pun intended


----------



## Beige (Jun 12, 2015)

you guys are so SWEET!! thank you!!

I forgot to add, if anyone wants to see how I drew the more realistic ones I used to post them on youtube so when friends are like "HOW do you draw that?!?!" I  can show them!! hehe 
HERE


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 12, 2015)

Beige said:


> you guys are so SWEET!! thank you!!
> 
> I forgot to add, if anyone wants to see how I drew the more realistic ones I used to post them on youtube so when friends are like "HOW do you draw that?!?!" I  can show them!! hehe
> HERE



that's really neat!! thanks for sharing xD



Spoiler: plus a quick doodle for a friend xD


----------



## Pixori (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't usually post in threads like these becos super shy but why not ahahah

Trying to break out of an art block so doodled this quickly today to try and help with such ( gods yes I know I have so much to fix ) :


Spoiler











A chibi I've had just stuffed away and decided to post up cos again why not:


Spoiler











Seeing some of your guyses art makes me so envious HOW DO U SKETCH SO...CLEAN? ahahaha. But everyone here has such cute art styles! C:
Thanks for uh reading? idk orz.


----------



## Beige (Jun 13, 2015)

Love the chibi espescially!! it seems to have longer limbs?? than most other chibi styles i've seen which i think is so cuuuuuuuute!!


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 13, 2015)

WIP of prof. sycamore for a raffle winner who chose a portrait as a prize!


Spoiler: how does one do handsome men...


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 13, 2015)

Here is something I'm currently working on :3



Spoiler: Bad-quality XD


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's a tattoo design I'm working on for someone ^^


Spoiler


----------



## Alvery (Jul 5, 2015)

trying out a fullbody style.. -.-


Spoiler: brb dying


----------

